# Squonking returns - in vogue - but rare spare bottles



## Waine (3/9/17)

Most vaping enthusiasts read posts and watch a a great deal on the WEB about – vaping! Like me.

I don't know about you, but I get a feeling that squonking, or bottom feed RDA's have been resurrected / elevated in a massive way. And why would it not? It's clever, practical and super flavourful. But it's not only me who sees this...There is a buzz, a renewed, unprecedented squonk vibe on the vape scene, ever since the release of the Reo's — which I missed completely.

I see this energy on you tube reviews, among forum members and on vendor websites. Reviewers almost everywhere believe squonking is on the up. More vapers seem to be expanding their options by venturing into "squonkville". Obviously squoking will be promoted more, by vendors as the popularity increases, which is fair.

To think, I had zero time for even trying to squonk. I actually disliked the word and once wrote a potentially mocking post about the concept. I must eat my words now.

Just over a month ago, craving something new in my world — that is vaping, I decided to try it squonking.

It so happened that when I dipped into it, the RAM was released. I love this dainty little light, wooden, yet durable Squank box so much, hence my desire to get further into this bottom feed fun and games.

How practical? You enjoy the many benefits if an RDA without having to open-close-drip the juice bottle and RDA top. 8ml of juice is plenty for a while. I so enjoyed dripping shortly after I made the switch to vaping. Now I want to go a step further. (Finally)

My only put off thought is that on many new squonking, unregulated mods, you only get one squeeze bottle. With respect: This salesmanship borders on the absurd. What happens if the bottle pops a puncture? You are stuffed without a replacement bottle! Why must we even buy them. Funny enough, this spare bottle issue is one of my greatest factors in deciding on my next possible purchase.

I am torn between the HHA 3D Squank 20700 battery mod, (Only one Squonk bottle - deal breaker ) the Pico squeeze (Only one bottle - and no equivalent which really sucks) and the HGigar DNA 75W Inbox V2 (2 Squonk bottles- but with weak panel magnets!)

Or perhaps I will wait, as I foresee a flourish of squonker mods coming our way, with a wide range of choice.

The reality is, squonking is a deep rabbit hole, that I hope I never regret.













The RAM

Edit: 20700 battery! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan (3/9/17)

or pre order the therion 75c @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (4/9/17)

Waine said:


> Most vaping enthusiasts read posts and watch a a great deal on the WEB about – vaping! Like me.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I get a feeling that squanking, or bottom feed RDA's have been resurrected / elevated in a massive way. And why would it not? It's clever, practical and super flavourful. But it's not only me who sees this...There is a buzz, a renewed, unprecedented squank vibe on the vape scene, ever since the release of the Reo's — which I missed completely.
> 
> ...


I just revisited squanking after an early foray with a REO clone and a Lo-pro Atty (a thumbs down)
I bought a small Buddy Zbro with a lippo battery that @KZOR reviewed with a bf Sappor and the results are better.
My biggest peeve is the lack of dual cell skuank,(or is it skuonk?)mods.While searching them on line mostly all I found were discontinued.My latest experience has been better but the jury's still out for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/9/17)

Waine said:


> Most vaping enthusiasts read posts and watch a a great deal on the WEB about – vaping! Like me.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I get a feeling that squanking, or bottom feed RDA's have been resurrected / elevated in a massive way. And why would it not? It's clever, practical and super flavourful. But it's not only me who sees this...There is a buzz, a renewed, unprecedented squank vibe on the vape scene, ever since the release of the Reo's — which I missed completely.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about them mostly being mechanical mods.How about some regulated with dual batteries?


----------



## @cliff (4/9/17)

Waine said:


> Most vaping enthusiasts read posts and watch a a great deal on the WEB about – vaping! Like me.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I get a feeling that squanking, or bottom feed RDA's have been resurrected / elevated in a massive way. And why would it not? It's clever, practical and super flavourful. But it's not only me who sees this...There is a buzz, a renewed, unprecedented squank vibe on the vape scene, ever since the release of the Reo's — which I missed completely.
> 
> ...


....









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (4/9/17)

lol @ *26700 battery 
*
That would be one massive battery!


----------



## Alex (4/9/17)

The thing I love most about about my Reo's is the portability, they are so light and unobtrusive when they need to be. Stealth vaping is a breeze. And the low juice consumption is a big plus. Added to that is the RDA experience without the hassle of having to constantly carry around your juice bottle.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on "sqounkers" @Waine, there are many paths to explore along the vaping journey. And each have their own beauty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/9/17)

True words @Waine. For me the best part is the many great atomizers that now come with BF pins.

In mechs, the Reo is great. Will last a lifetime and has the added safety benefit of a hot spring. Expensive, but can be picked up dirt cheap in the classifieds. With the substantial local Reo community bottles and spares are not too hard to come by, but still not ideal.

HRH used a Pico for a few months. Dainty and well put together, but it chews batteries - 3 a day. 

Then we got the VT Inbox with DNA75. What a pleasure. Practical and easy squonking system with great battery life. We now have 4 in the family and on all the panels are rock solid. And spare bottles are available locally. Just bought another one at a great price from TheEcigStore thanks to a heads up from @NaZa05.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (4/9/17)

I dont really see the additional bottle as a problem, there needs to be a line drawn to what is given for free and what is not. There are plenty of custom bottles out there now that fit almost any squonker that I would just get had I felt the need to replace my current ones.


----------



## NaZa05 (4/9/17)

Andre said:


> True words @Waine. For me the best part is the many great atomizers that now come with BF pins.
> 
> In mechs, the Reo is great. Will last a lifetime and has the added safety benefit of a hot spring. Expensive, but can be picked up dirt cheap in the classifieds. With the substantial local Reo community bottles and spares are not too hard to come by, but still not ideal.
> 
> ...



VT inbox is a winner, glad you got another one. I have 2 now and loving them both equally. My first dip into squonking and now I'm kicking myself for taking so long to pull the trigger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (4/9/17)

Waine said:


> the Pico squeeze (Only one bottle - and no equivalent which really sucks)



You get two bottles with the Squeeze. If those both break and you ever order from China, spares won't exactly break the bank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/17)

Great thread @Waine !
Squonkers rock!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/17)

Yes @RichJB . Included some of the same with an order. Just in case. At that price stupid not to keep spares. Already six weeks at customs so I may need one before they have cleared.


----------



## ironhorn (5/9/17)

Voodoo vapour sells really cool soft silicone squonk bottles that last forever. I recently got an anchor 3d printed mod and the silicone bottle is better than the original bottle it came with. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (5/9/17)

I am getting my first squonker as a REO. I can not wait any longer. i might just go a sleep infront of the post office doors tonight.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine (6/9/17)

RichJB said:


> You get two bottles with the Squeeze. If those both break and you ever order from China, spares won't exactly break the bank.



From my vendor, Sir Vape, only one bottle in the Pico Squeeze package...Bummer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (6/9/17)

ironhorn said:


> Voodoo vapour sells really cool soft silicone squonk bottles that last forever. I recently got an anchor 3d printed mod and the silicone bottle is better than the original bottle it came with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi there. Please share your opinion on the Anchor 3D printed mod. I like it but it is so over priced. Paying for the USA label. Is it really worth it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (6/9/17)

Waine said:


> From my vendor, Sir Vape, only one bottle in the Pico Squeeze package...Bummer.



That is odd, I got mine on sale when Vape King reopened their Fourways main branch. It had one bottle in the squonker and a spare in the box. Some vendor pack shots also show a spare bottle:




Maybe Eleaf released different packs at different times?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (6/9/17)

Waine said:


> Hi there. Please share your opinion on the Anchor 3D printed mod. I like it but it is so over priced. Paying for the USA label. Is it really worth it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Would get a Molly but they the same price just Molly feels far more solid too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (7/9/17)

"Molly" – LOL Some of the names of these devices and RDA's really amuse me. "Molly" is a nick name for MDMA, or "Extacy" in the U.K. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (11/9/17)

Andre said:


> True words @Waine. For me the best part is the many great atomizers that now come with BF pins.
> 
> In mechs, the Reo is great. Will last a lifetime and has the added safety benefit of a hot spring. Expensive, but can be picked up dirt cheap in the classifieds. With the substantial local Reo community bottles and spares are not too hard to come by, but still not ideal.
> 
> ...


The V.T.Box seems like the best v.w.sqounker out at the moment but still only one cell and the DNA chip raises the price.
Geeky Tape had a two battery 100w mod but it was discontinued. This seems to be an area neglected by mod makers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (11/9/17)

kev mac said:


> The V.T.Box seems like the best v.w.sqounker out at the moment but still only one cell and the DNA chip raises the price.
> Geeky Tape had a two battery 100w mod but it was discontinued. This seems to be an area neglected by mod makers.



Yo bud,I wouldn't say neglected but rather low demand, sure as a desktop mod its fine but im sure anyone who hauled around a 3 cell mod (form factor) would agree its challenging

I personally wouldn't give up the form factor and reliability that comes with a reo or leprechaun to accommodate a chip or extra cell, i guess "ideal' comes down to your vape style

To me, the relationship between your juice capacity, cell and atty/build is important

I find it convenient to fill up and replace the cell at the same time and know im good for 7ml, very much possible with the newer flavor atties (eg. Flave/hadaly/wasp)

Kind regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (12/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Yo bud,I wouldn't say neglected but rather low demand, sure as a desktop mod its fine but im sure anyone who hauled around a 3 cell mod (form factor) would agree its challenging
> 
> I personally wouldn't give up the form factor and reliability that comes with a reo or leprechaun to accommodate a chip or extra cell, i guess "ideal' comes down to your vape style
> 
> ...


It's a great thing to find your zone and you certainly have sqounk wise.A dual battery regulated w/ approx.100w would be sqounk heaven for this old guy.


----------



## Scissorhands (12/9/17)

kev mac said:


> It's a great thing to find your zone and you certainly have sqounk wise.A dual battery regulated w/ approx.100w would be sqounk heaven for this old guy.



Consider the lostvape drone 
DNA chip, 166 watts, 11ml bottle, handles 30mm RDAs

My personal cons would be
- the form factor (its huge! Think rx200 with a sleave)
- the bottle itself (you can change it but your capacity/battery relationship wont be optimal)
- It wont outlive a mech (duh)

Yes its not cheap but nothing in "vapeing heaven" is cheap

From whats available, This is the cloud chasers squonker imo

Kind regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (12/9/17)

Last week, I picked up the Full Black HCigar Inbox 75w V2 DNA + Maze RDA Squonker. Nice price. I am very happy with it. Still prefer Mech squankers, but this is a great unit to feed my present BF needs.

The two bottles was a game changer. Plus the fact spare bottles, with caps, are R40 each. Bonus!

The Maze BF RDA is half crap, no offense to anyone.

But with the Pulse 24 on top, I am in my little element.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (12/9/17)

Gave the Maze a little run on my late bedtime vape. It's not too bad — really. I must be fair. 22mm RDA's indeed have their place in the land of BF. The black Maze 22 (V1.1 as in mine) is not utter crap. It's OK. It works....

This BF 22 is true starter kit stuff, but it does the job well. Flavor is there, airflow is a tad restrictive but nice and quiet, not loud and crackly, rather muted. Great for mouth to lungers! With my duel 3mm, 24 Ga KA in, I am pleased. A bit of a hot barrel going on, but generally a pleasant vape in the dead of night, amidst a beautiful, peaceful evening. 

I (we) have been spoiled for choice with the huge renewed emphasis and array of 24mm BF RDA's out there. Not to mention some excellent 22mm BF's, which I have yet to dip into, except for the trusty "Wasp", which is Ok, too. Exciting times ahead!

So, I have not put the Inbox down yet. Absolutely loving it! And all things — "Squank". Oh -- Tonight I saw a crack in my red wooden RAM. So that is aside, resting for some home repairs on the weekend.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (14/9/17)

Gosh, if there is anything called "Vapers' bad luck", I have it. 

My Vandy Vape Pulse 24mm that I rave so much about, when placed on the Inbox, I sometimes get a reading: "Ohms too low". The Mod is only set on Power mode, (VW mode) the build is correct @ 0.23. The Pulse works perfectly on all other VW Mods, except my new Inbox. 

All other BF RDA's work perfectly when screwed onto the Inbox.

It seems that just when my faith in electronic VW mods is increased, it is destroyed by some glitch.

Any advice is most welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (16/9/17)

So I said I would fix the bottom corner crack if my RAM Squonker. I did it using the "Bicarbonate of soda and Super glue trick. Cheap, easy and effective. You Tube it if you want to fill a hole or fix something.










A bit of fine sanding to do if or when I am in the mood.






The Wasp is so cool!




Looks OK from the outside. I will stain it with some dark juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (16/9/17)

Solved the "Ohms too low" message on the Inbox. Just don't screw the RDA down too much. 




Just look at how happy those eyes are now.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (30/9/17)

Do you also find this? You have only recently got into squonking. Now, every time you scour your favorite vendors website for an RDA, you check and ask: "Is there a BF Pin?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mida Khan (30/9/17)

Totally enjoyed this post!


----------

